# What kind of "joiner" am I thinking of?



## meyster (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm making a cribbage board. It has two layers of 3/4" wood. Top layer is board itself. Bottom layer is for storage of cards and pegs.

I would like to join the two layers in one corner with a rivet type of joiner. I'm picturing a T shaped piece, 1.5" long barrel, with a matching/mating piece that fits inside the first piece. Drill an appropriate sized hole in the wood, slip in part a from bottom, slip in part b from top, press or hammer them together, and you've got a nice looking, strong and permanent joiner of the two pieces.

I don't think screw type joiners(t nuts, etc) would work because they would come loose over time.

I'm pretty sure something like this is out there but I don't know what to call it or where to look.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I've used these for leather work. Seems they go by a variety of names. This Amazon listing seems to include most of them: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B079Z44VYP/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B079Z44VYP&pd_rd_w=uGzzB&pf_rd_p=45a72588-80f7-4414-9851-786f6c16d42b&pd_rd_wg=5te9H&pf_rd_r=5DNZ7DNHE34JR893KRGR&pd_rd_r=bce71e50-9fcf-482c-8363-9f197a03dad2&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRktLWUFNQ1o5VVJLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTk1NDMzMVJTT0ZSS1FRUks4SyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTA3MjEwMTgzQ0M4V1VQS0ZJVSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

These might come loose with use, but a little lock tite can take care of that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they are called Sex Bolts but watch what you google https://www.mcmaster.com/sex-bolts :<))))


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> they are called Sex Bolts but watch what you google https://www.mcmaster.com/sex-bolts :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


This is funny because when i was a teenager, we used these for skateboards i think it was. I was embarrassed to ask my parents or even call the skate shops to see if they had them.


----------



## justlisawv (Jul 31, 2014)

I am sorry I don't have answers but my retired Navy dad taught me cribbage as it was one game that he could easily carry around. I would love to see your board when its completed.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

What about something like this?

http://www.leevalley.com/us/hardware/page.aspx?p=40237&cat=3,41241,41265


----------



## meyster (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. While the bolts are clearly the sexy choice I think I'll go with gwilki's roto hinge idea. Probably make them myself. Allows the hinge to be totally hidden. Great solution to my problem.


----------

